# How to know when you are Jacked?



## PillarofBalance (Oct 21, 2013)

When its the second button on your dress shirts that chokes you out...

When you have a back scratcher at home both upstairs and downstairs as well as one on your desk at work...

When holding a phone to your ear while talking to someone requires you to switch hands every minute or so because your arm cramps...

When your closet is divided into two sets of pants... Bulking and cutting...

When you have two sets of all shoes. One for when you are on high dosed growth and another for low dosed growth...

When you find yourself sniffing ammonia before attempting to tie your shoes, do the dishes or write an important business proposal at work...


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 21, 2013)

How about when you walk into a room as people ask you why your arms are at a 45% angle instead of hanging straight down (and you have to explain to them that you actually have lats - or other days I just say because I am so use to carrying suitcases - lol).

Or, when your in the shower you have a hard time reaching around to wash your ass without getting a lat cramp from the killer back working you had earlier.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 21, 2013)

When you gotta ask your wife or kids to tie your shoes for you.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 21, 2013)

When personal toilette hygiene requires a couple of "partials" to get loose before you can go full ROM...


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 21, 2013)

When others tell you all the damn time


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 21, 2013)

How about when your sister in law says "You must be on something to be that big"


----------



## Seeker (Oct 21, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> How about when your sister in law says "You must be on something to be that big"



Bahaaaa!! No shit. Right in front of the whole family too


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 21, 2013)

When people you don't know refer to you as "Big Guy"


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 21, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Bahaaaa!! No shit. Right in front of the whole family too



Yea the stupid bitch Right in front of everyone.
I had to explain to her that I actually go to the gym and workout. And it is VERY hard work. Much harder than just thinking about going to the gym.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 21, 2013)

You know you're jackd when gay guys are checking you out...


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 21, 2013)

losieloos said:


> You know you're jackd when gay guys are checking you out...



That just happen to me too. My wife said I was imagining it. But I swear when we were at Sea World last week these 2 guys in speedos were checking me out.


----------



## DF (Oct 21, 2013)

When you have to ask for help getting your sweaty t-shirt off.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 21, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> That just happen to me too. My wife said I was imagining it. But I swear when we were at Sea World last week these 2 guys in speedos were checking me out.


Prolly shouldn't been wearing a speedo too!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 21, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Prolly shouldn't been wearing a speedo too!!



It was the speedo and the leather vests that gave them away.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 21, 2013)

when mother Yaya says " 32 years old and you still taking that shit?"


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 21, 2013)

the attire comment killed me coach...

I always go up a size or two on cycle.


----------



## Azog (Oct 22, 2013)

When your best friend's mom see's you in your most stylish male booty shorts/bathing suit,  and all she has to say is, "no human being looks like that naturally."


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 22, 2013)

When your so stuffed and can't take another bite of your food from Jack In The Box!


----------



## DJ21 (Oct 22, 2013)

On growth and your moto helmet doesn't fit anymore


----------



## amore169 (Oct 22, 2013)

When you get most of the attention and compliments from straight guys, it gets to a point where regular girls feel intimidated by someone big.


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 23, 2013)

When girls offer massages regularly. And admire your manly buns of glory.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Oct 23, 2013)

love being asked if i'm on juice and looking at people like they're stupid.  rude mother fukkers.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm always getting asked and i aint near as big as most of you mofos.  Maybe I'm not jacked, just puffy!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goodfella (Oct 24, 2013)

When you have to switch to v-neck's cus your average t-shirts choke you all day! 

When you start to notice how difficult it is to get in/out of your fancy car and think about trading it in for a SUPERDUTY!


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 24, 2013)

When your dick looks smaller and smaller the larger your legs get, wanna look hung you need chicken legs.


----------



## HDH (Oct 24, 2013)

When you're doing lying leg curls and have to adjust your quads so they are comfortable throughout the movement when you are lying on them.

HDH


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 24, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> manly buns of glory.



Don't ever say that again. Ever.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 24, 2013)

When u have to buy a budae (spelling L0L) in order to spray ur ass because u cant wipe ur ass because u can no longer reach back to wipe it!!


----------



## JOMO (Oct 25, 2013)

When you can't find the right dress shirt cause the back always is too tight.


----------



## HDH (Oct 25, 2013)

J20 said:


> When u have to buy a budae (spelling L0L) in order to spray ur ass because u cant wipe ur ass because u can no longer reach back to wipe it!!



It's cheaper to lift up yer balls and attack from the front :32 (18):

HDH


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 25, 2013)

HDH said:


> It's cheaper to lift up yer balls and attack from the front :32 (18):
> 
> HDH



That's funny


What about when your wedding ring and your watch don't fit any more


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 26, 2013)

HDH said:


> It's cheaper to lift up yer balls and attack from the front :32 (18):
> 
> HDH



Ahahaha.. Best by far


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 26, 2013)

or when everyone at work knows or assumes "your on" and everyone asks...if they can get some?  wtf...its all natty.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 26, 2013)

When you shoot a load in her mouth (for some you his) and she says "that tastes unreal".


----------



## j2048b (Oct 26, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> When you shoot a load in her mouth (for some you his) and she says "that tastes unreal".



Or when u shoot that load and they have to chew it before they swallow... U BE JACKED!


----------

